# Tagging



## smarch (Aug 26, 2012)

I've wanted to tag my Russian Franklin since I got him, I've read up about it and alot of people have different opinions, but I find it really important because if anything ever did happen and he somehow got out I'd want to make sure if anyone found him he'd get back to me. Mind you he doesn't yet have an outdoor enclosure (even when he does he'll come in at night) right now we have a fence keeping him in place, and is under close supervision, but I will always worry about the possibility that somehow someway he'll need it someday. Opinions?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you thinking of tagging like have a microchip placed under the skin?


----------



## smarch (Aug 27, 2012)

I was talking about shell tag, I know people have done it and some states you even have to. No one who finds a tortoise is going to think to microchip check, seeing it right on him they'd have everything.


----------



## Nay (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to say there has been alot of talk on micro chipping torts, and have read they do it alot with research etc. But I will say around where I live it was slow to catch on even with cats and dogs. (Getting better!)
There is someone on the forum who has a larger tort, (Maybe Rolling Rock??) And there is an attached tag on him, (Her) See if you can search it.


----------



## stillframeband (Aug 27, 2012)

...how do they attach it...?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 27, 2012)

You can just paint on the shell (using non-toxic paints like acrylic or latex and just doing letters or numbers- not larger areas), or glue a metal tag to the center of a scute with low-temp epoxy or 'super glues'. If you glue- the supracaudal (marginal above the tail) is often the best location.

None of these is very permanent, however, so you also need to monitor and retag as needed.


----------



## smarch (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, and I saw the larger tort but no one went over how to do it really. I went with the super glue, I got an epoxy but it was all temps and chose it mostly because it was acid free but then I went and read and it was so permanent once it dried it said it had to be chiseled off... Not for my lil guy. And his lowest scutes are dented in (we assume shipping  ) so it's on his top, he's rocking it  

The tag


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 6, 2012)

I like it!


----------

